# اللوحة الالكترونية في الثلاجة



## اديب اديب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء
تحية طيبة وبعد
كما يعلم الجميع فقد اصبحت الثلاجات اكثر تطورا واقتصادا في استهلاك الكهرباء ولكن من خلال بعض تصفحاتي للمواقع العربية على الانترنت وجدت فقرا ملموسا في المعلومات حول اللوحة الالكترونية في الثلاجة وعدم معرفة الكثير من مهندسي وفنيي التكييف والتبريد في كيفية التعامل معها وصيانتها

طرحت هذا الموضوع وكلي امل بالله ثم بكم اخواني الاعزاء بان نتكاتف ونعمل سويا في اثراء هذا الموضوع ليكون مرجعا لكل من اراد التعامل مع مثل هذه اللوحات فان كان احدكم يعلم اي معلومة حول هذا الموضوع ان يزودنا بها والا يستخف بها مهما كانت

جزاكم الله خيرا لحسن تعاونكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الكريم م/ أديب أديب سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بداية أشكرك على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام الذى فعلاً لايوجد اهتمام به وأحب أن أتحدث معك فيما أعرفه عن هذه الكارته التى بدأت تنتشر فى معظم الثلاجات الحديثة ( النوفروست )
بداية هذه الكارته تركب عادةً أعلى الثلاجة وتشتمل على مجموعة من الريليهات والحساسات وتشتمل على تايمر وثيرموستات الكترونى كجزء من الكارتة وترتبط الكارتة الرئيسية بكارتة تركب بواجهة الباب العلوى الخاص بالفريزر وبها شاشة تبين درجات الحرارة فى الفريزر والكابينة ويوجد بها بعض المفاتيح الصغيرة التى من خلالها يتم التحكم بدرجة الحرارة للفريزر التى يفصل عندها الضاغط عن طريق سنسور درجة الحرارة ويتم التحكم فى درجة حرارة الكابينة عن طريق مفتاح يقوم بفتح وغلق بوابة الدانبر لزيادة أو تقليل كمية الهواء البارد للكابينة كما تريد . فبذلك يعمل ويفصل الضاغط عن طريق ريلاى بالكارتة الرئيسية والذى يتحكم فى هذا الريلاى سنسور درجة الحرارة كما قلت من قبل .
هذا الكارت مجهز ليقوم بفصل الضاغط مدة 20 دقيقة تقريباً كل 5 ساعات أوتوماتيكياً حيث يقوم بتشغيل ريلاى السخان ليعمل ويذيب الثلج المتراكم على ملفات المبخر ومرتبط بريلاى السخان حساس يفصل ريلاى السخان عند عدم وجود ثلج أثناء فترة تشغيل ريلاى السخان ( هذا السنسور يعمل عمل الثيرموديسك ) 
فقد حدث لى موقف تعطلت ثلاجة عميل واتصل بى فذهبت حيث قال لى أنها تعطلت كثيراً واتصل بالتوكيل مراراً وفى كل مرة يتم تغير جزء مرة الدانبر ومرة السخان ومرتين للكارتة الرئيسية ومرة مروحة المبخر وأسعارهم انت عارفها فالراجل زهق المهم وقعت فيها وبعد سماع الحديث من العميل وفحص الثلاجة تأكدت من وجود مشكلة بالكارتة الرئيسية وللأسف غير متوفرة بالأسواق ومش موجودة إلا فى الشركة المنتجة فقط فذهبت للعميل أخبره لك الإختيار فى الإتصال بالشركة أو الغاء الكارتة بمشتملاتها وتركيب دائرة تحكم كما فى جميع الثلاجات النوفروست العادية وجميع قطع غيارها متوفرة وأسعارها فى متناول الجميع ولا تربط نفسك بشركة محتكرة المهم وافق وقمت بتنفيذ الدائرة الجديدة والثلاجة تعمل بحالة جيدة ولا توجد منها أى شكوى حتى الآن من حوالى سنتين .
حبيت أقول لك هذه التجربة ممكن تفيدك أو تفيد غيرك من زملائنا الكرام ولا نضع أصبعنا تحت ضرس الآخرين وآسف على الإطالة ونحب نسمع آراء أخرى من زملائنا الكرام حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## 8888 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م / سليمان
هل يمكن تركيب كارته صينى للثلاجة مكان الكارتة الاصلية ؟؟


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع في غاية الاهمية

وتحياتي للمهندس سليمان على المشاركة القيمة.

وجهة نظر /
من المعروف ان اللوحات الالكترونية تختص بقسم الالكترونيات واي عطل بها يصعب على مهندسي وفنيين التبريد والتكييف تحديده إلا من رحم ربي , فلذلك اقترح انه اذا وجد عطل باللوحة الالكترونية ان يعرض هذا العطل على قسم الالكترونيات في هذا المنتدى , ثم يتم نقله الى قسم التبريد او ان يوضع رابط لتسهيل عملية الوصول للمشاركة التي كتبت من قسم الالكترونيات .

وهناك اجزاء اخرى مثل بورد مكيف الاسبلت والبرادات .... الخ , سوف نتطرق لها ان شاء الله بعد ان يثمر الموضوع.

تحياتي*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً للزملاء على أخلاقهم العالية وكلماتهم الطيبة م/ 8888 & م/ شرطى الهندسة وأحب أقول أن الكارتة الصينى المتوفرة بالأسواق خاصة بالتكييفات فقط وأن كارته الثلاجة النوفروست مختلفة تماماً ولكم تحياتى .


----------



## اديب اديب (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء هذا بعض الشرح المتواضع حول اللوحة الالكترونية لكن ينقصه من احد الاخوة ان سمح له وقته ان يقوم بترجمة الموقعين وبالاخص الموقع السفلي كما سنعمل ان شاء الله موضوعا نفس هذا الموضوع في قسم هندسة الالكترونيات 
......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m2XWHqr-n4

http://hbd.org/mtippin/thermometer.html

كما اقترح ان يتكاتف مشرفي واعضاء قسم التكييف والتبريد ومشرفي الهندسة الالكترونية ومن يحبذ من الاعضاء, في هذا الملتقى بالتعاون فيما بينهم لانتاج دليل مختصر يفيد مهندسي وفني التكييف والتبريد 

جزاكم الله خيرا لمشاركاتكم المفيدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سوف اسعى جاهدا في هذا الموضوع
واتمنى من الله التوفيق 
تحياتي


----------



## اديب اديب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما رايكم ان نتفق مع اعضاء الهندسة الالكترونية ونقوم بعمل دائرة تحكم الكترونية لثلاجة ومن خلال هذه التجربة نتعرف على المكونات اكثر واكثر ونصبح بوقت قليل اكثر خبرة وكفاءة في هذا المجال

لا تنسوا ابقوا معنا على هذا الرابط*
* http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240052.html*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شئ جميل ابدأ وتوكل على الله وكلنا معك بس ياريت نلاقى متخصص الكترونيات يفهم مانريد ويكون عنده فكرة كبيرة بوظيفة الكارته والتوفيق من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ولك تحياتى


----------



## ARABDREEM2011 (2 يونيو 2011)

الموقع الخاص باللوحه الالكترونيه جميل جدا لكنه بحاجه الي الترجمه


----------



## ARABDREEM2011 (2 يونيو 2011)

اتمني ان يتم وضع الدائره الالكترونيه مع الترجمه امكا بالنسبه لاي عطل في الثلاجه النوفروست المانيول فانا مستعد لتلقي اي عطل يقف امام احد الاعضاء والاجابه عليه فانا ولله الحمد لي خبره واسعه في هذا المجال ولكن دائما ما تقف امامي الدائره الالكترونيه واضطر الي تحويلها الي مانيول ولكن بعض اصحاب الثلاجات لا يفضلون هذا الحل لذا اتمني ان يكون هنا في هذا الملتقي رسم للدائره وشرحها باللغه العربيه حتي يتمكن الاعضاء من التعامل معها 
والله الموفق 
مع الشكر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mustafatel (12 يناير 2012)

thank you for the information


----------

